# Ghost Tours in St Augustine,FL



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, my husband and I went on the Ripley's ghost train tour last year and it was a lot of fun, spooky too. They took us to the lighthouse, and the jail house. If you want to do this, you should probably buy tickets about a day in advance since it fills up quick some nights and they only offer, I think, 3 or 4 tours a night.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you buy the tix there in St Augustine or online? It doesn't state online what date we want when I try to buy the tix.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I think my husband tried to buy them online too (while we were in town) and something weird happened. It's hard to remember. I think he ended up calling the number they have on their website, paid over the phone, and then we had to pick up the tickets at one of their booths the next day. Ripley's owns the jail you tour, Ripley's Museum, and some other locations around there so you can purchase tickets at all the booths (& those are everywhere too.) St. Augustine looks like a big place, but it only took my husband and I about a day to remember where everything is, so it's not too confusing to get around. Ripley's and one other touring company runs trolleys all over town and we use those to get around since they stop all over and run all day. It's a great vacation place and my husband and I are now addicted. We've spent about 2-3 weeks there every year for the past 3 years so we've done just about everything. Hubby's a big historical buff and that town's full of history, but it's never boring (since I'm not big on history like he is.) Let me know if you have any questions (hotels, beaches, tours, museums) and I'll let you know what our experience was. Unless of course, you've already been there and then I'm just rambling.


----------

